# too skinny? (pic heavy)



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

*too skinny?*

So I've been wondering if Kain is too skinny. He went to the vet last week and weighed 26.3 pounds, and now he seems a little bit skinnier than what he was then. He is a pretty active puppy going for walks and playing in the backyard. I don't know if this is what he should look like, if it's the food (4health puppy formula--very limited to what I can buy. I buy the food at tractor supply and all I saw there was 4health & blue buffalo. They have TOTW but I didn't see puppy food), or how much I'm feeding him (5-6 cups plus treats).... suggestions?

he is about 4-5 months.

-he just woke up 




if you haven't noticed I worry too much


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

He looks fine to me. My pup is 14 weeks old and only weighs 12 pounds! lol I feed 4Health Grain Free Whitefish and Potato.

Here's a pic of her:


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Grain free foods are all life stages...they don't make special puppy food.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> Grain free foods are all life stages...they don't make special puppy food.


it said for Adults on the bag Missy mentioned so I didn't think kain could have it just yet



~Missy~ said:


> He looks fine to me. My pup is 14 weeks old and only weighs 12 pounds! lol I feed 4Health Grain Free Whitefish and Potato.
> 
> Here's a pic of her:


She's so cute! I think I'm going to switch Kain to that pretty soon.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks! It's all life stages.  On the back of the bag it gives feeding instructions for puppies.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks fine. As for dog chow, I have never fed a puppy chow and all my dogs are fine and healthy.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Kain is _*not*_ a fan of of the whitefish and potato....he barely ate any of it. I think it's the smell i'm not sure, but i'm glad I bought the small bag. Any other (affordable) recommendations?

when I made this post I bought 2 small bags of the puppy formula, and hes had diarrhea since then so I'm not sure what's going on...it could be the pecans he has been eating but there is nothing i can do about that bc our house is surrounded by pecan trees.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You can always try a different flavor of kibble. Mine love the whitefish, then again, mine eat anything stuck in front of them lol. Have you looked at the sticky for food rating? That could help you also

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> You can always try a different flavor of kibble. Mine love the whitefish, then again, mine eat anything stuck in front of them lol. Have you looked at the sticky for food rating? That could help you also
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have but on my phone so I gave up pretty early lol. I'm about to look through it again though. It's weird Kain is not a picky eater at all ...even my brother's dog barely ate any, weird


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

My dogs eat the 4 health whitefish as well...one thing I can think of is I had 3 dogs that had a rough go of transitioning from a crap dog food to a healthier one. Be persistent and he will eat it. It's like trying to make yourself choose a salad over a Twinkie. You know what's best but its not necessarily an appealing change 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Has he ever eaten a fish based food? It could be the fishy smell! When I first got Lyza she was really picky, mainly because she was full of hookworms and I think she just didn't feel well.

I started her out on a puppy chow, and tried adding fish oil because she had dry skin and she wouldn't touch it! 

Eventually I switched her to the 4health because that's what I feed my other dog. Once she started feeling better she didn't mind it at all.

As suggested, you could try him on another formula/flavor.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> Has he ever eaten a fish based food? It could be the fishy smell! When I first got Lyza she was really picky, mainly because she was full of hookworms and I think she just didn't feel well.
> 
> I started her out on a puppy chow, and tried adding fish oil because she had dry skin and she wouldn't touch it!
> 
> ...


I don't think so. I don't know but I have a feeling it's both not being use to it, and bc he hasn't been feeling well today. He's just been acting a little different than normal, but if he isn't better by tomorrow morning I'm calling the vet.

I swear there is always something wrong with this dog lol  (I'm not saying I don't take care of him to my best abilities he is just a trouble maker)


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Kain said:


> I don't think so. I don't know but I have a feeling it's both not being use to it, and bc he hasn't been feeling well today. He's just been acting a little different than normal, but if he isn't better by tomorrow morning I'm calling the vet.
> 
> I swear there is always something wrong with this dog lol  (I'm not saying I don't take care of him to my best abilities he is just a trouble maker)


Hahaha, I know how you feel!!! Lyza gets into EVERYTHING...and tries to eat anything that will fit into her mouth!!

She scratched her right ear and busted a couple of stitches and a few days later she scratched the scab back off of her right ear and was bleeding everywhere!! My vet said she's fine and doesn't need resuturing, but dang she's being a pain in the butt! lol


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Did you slowly introduce the food into his diet or did you just make a quick switch? Dogs usually don't adjust well to quick switches and so he could have a stomach ache going on. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

rabbit said:


> Did you slowly introduce the food into his diet or did you just make a quick switch? Dogs usually don't adjust well to quick switches and so he could have a stomach ache going on. Hopefully all is well.


Today is the first day I gave him the new food and I mixed it with his old one. I won't continue to mix it in because he just refuses to eat it. Also he started acting weird before I tried out the new food. I think it was the bags of food we bought because the diarrhea started on and off since we bought it (it was the same food he as been eating). I think it was multiple things that made him sick today as well. Going to tractor supply tomorrow so I will see what else is there.



~Missy~ said:


> Hahaha, I know how you feel!!! Lyza gets into EVERYTHING...and tries to eat anything that will fit into her mouth!!
> 
> She scratched her right ear and busted a couple of stitches and a few days later she scratched the scab back off of her right ear and was bleeding everywhere!! My vet said she's fine and doesn't need resuturing, but dang she's being a pain in the butt! lol


Oh no! I'm glad she is okay...yeah I feel ya with the whole pain in the butt thing lol. Kain is starting to act normal again...he just took the nightlight from the wall and took it outside! He is a crazy one.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

His weight looks great! You don't want a fat pup/dog  

Since he seems to be feeling sick, I would just stick with the food you had him on. But of course eating all those pecans could also make him sick and give him the runs as well.

Hope he feels better!


----------



## johnmclaren (Feb 15, 2013)

Kain said:


> So I've been wondering if Kain is too skinny. He went to the vet last week and weighed 26.3 pounds, and now he seems a little bit skinnier than what he was then. He is a pretty active puppy going for walks and playing in the backyard. I don't know if this is what he should look like, if it's the food (4health puppy formula--very limited to what I can buy. I buy the food at tractor supply and all I saw there was 4health & blue buffalo. They have TOTW but I didn't see puppy food), or how much I'm feeding him (5-6 cups plus treats).... suggestions?
> 
> he is about 4-5 months.
> 
> ...


It's skinny only on ribs i guess. How about his alertness and fitness. Does he gets fatigued quiet soon or he is fine with long play hours with you. Maybe he needs some pet supplements. I recently came across a blog on preparing some really good recepies for dogs. You may have a look at it and share your views on that. Read this here


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Those damn pecans...he's always trying to eat them. I prevent it as much as I can but our house is surrounded with pecan trees. Yeah I'm going to keep him on the same for right now, but thinking about switching soon. I was thinking of TOTW but I'm seeing a lot of mixed reviews on it. I just have to find the right one for him...


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

I fed TOTW Pacific Stream before the 4Health. I switched because 4Health is $10 cheaper per 30lb bag. I never had any issues with it. People don't like it because it is manufactured by Diamond, which has been the subject of many recalls and caused a lot of dogs to get sick/die. 

4Health's grain inclusive line is manufactured by Diamond, but, 4Health's Grain free line is manufactured by Ainsworth.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay so I just found out that Kain will in fact eat the whitefish and potato...he tipped the bag over and started eating it  lol. I guess his stomach was just too upset the other day for him not to like it. I also found out that my friend got him a 5lb bag of TOTW. I told him to take it back but he didn't keep the receipt. I don't want to waste the food he bought so I'm going to feed him that. Do you think it would be fine to let him finish the TOTW and then go back to 4health as long as I transition him into the different foods?


----------

